# Some kids and their dogs locked up in Savannah



## cport420 (May 5, 2013)

Was looking at the Chatham county booking jail site this morning and notice 4-5 nomads locked up. Some for something wrong use for square that's used for pubs... Dunno wtf that means and others locked up for that and having unregistered animals. Savannah is not a good place to chill. The cops will fuck with you. If you spange they will fuck with you quicker. All this goes for ppl on foot that look the part. Just pass through this dump unless its st paddys.


----------



## thapoet (May 5, 2013)

good lookin out and thanks for the heads up.... yall hear that folks? homeless, traveler, nomads, punks.... savanah has jail space to fill up and they arenfilling it with us. obviously they don't have a crime problem there to use their cops on....


----------



## cport420 (May 5, 2013)

Yeah I have given quite a few rides in my girls car out of town in the past. Seen a chick with a nice dread mullet in a mini skirt a few weeks ago and offered a ride toward Brunswick but she was decent looking and I'm sure she worked things out. She had a black lab with her at least. Me and my girl whipped around to check on her and the cops had already fucked with her. Redneck cops.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (May 6, 2013)

thapoet said:


> good lookin out and thanks for the heads up.... yall hear that folks? homeless, traveler, nomads, punks.... savanah has jail space to fill up and they arenfilling it with us. obviously they don't have a crime problem there to use their cops on....


 Obviously , you haven't been there because savannah has a rather large crime problem.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (May 6, 2013)

And shwilly ass scummy kids are to thank for the cops fucking with them. You just don't sit around drinking a half gallon spanging ppl with you shoes off while frenching your dog. Ppl dont want to see it. savannah is out of control now, it used to be ok to the traveler.

Up the crust!!!!! Pfffftt. GTFO.


----------



## thapoet (May 6, 2013)

DisgustinDustin said:


> Obviously , you haven't been there because savannah has a rather large crime problem.


that was the "irony" my post was supposed to convey....


----------



## DisgustinDustin (May 6, 2013)

Ah.


----------

